# guppies and danios



## denoo (Dec 10, 2011)

hi, can you keep guppies and danios together


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again den...

Both are peaceful fish and as long as you don't overstock by keeping too many in a small tank, I would say yes.

B


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It could work but I'd say it depends on your setup. I don't have personal experience with Zebra Danios but from what I know 3 Danios and fancy guppies in a 5 gallon tank would be bad. Ten Danios and guppies in a 30 gallon would probably work fine. Make sure you have at least 6 Danios or they will tend to pick on other fish and enough space for them to swim.


----------

